# Hiding outdoor A/C units



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have three outdoor units, in a row, that I would like to enclose with some sort of fence or outdoor screen. How much clearance do I need to allow between the units and the fence?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> How much clearance do I need to allow between the units and the fence?


Ayuh,... Enough room to get to 'em to work on them when necessary....


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Three foot according to most install manuals.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

OP, all you need to do is google up your AC unit model number, and you'll prob get to a PDF document that will show you the clearances they require to achieve maximum efficiency. Sometimes it is more clearance on one side vs another side. Those clearances also account for the need to maintenance it from a particular side.

Just google search the model of your unit and you'll have your answer.


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

We build a box framed around our AC unit and covered it with redwood lattice material.
We can easily slide it out to get to it.
It still allows airflow to the unit....we don't run ours very often so I'm not worried much about not getting max flow.


----------

